# Interesting slot car track I picked up



## wmachines (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello, I have been watching for awhile but not corresponding. 
I picked up a complete set by Aurora Thunderjet 500 / Model Motoring Stirling Moss Four Lane Racing Set. It has 4 round controllers with 4 thunderjets and I extra T-jet with the manuals and a little T-jet Hop up manual. The set is in the original box and is in pretty good shape. What year did this come out? The four cars with the set are a 64 Stang, Buick Riveria, Juaguar, 63 corvette and Mako Vette. I believe the Mako is the extra car. 

thanks and regards
WMACHINES (Mark Prince)
72 442 W30 race rocket
www.streetrockets.com


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I saw something like that on the bay a day or 2 ago and I belive the date is around 1970.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice find...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

What is the box cover? Mustangs or the 4 other cars you described. It sounds like the Mustang is the extra car. I believe this 4 lane set came out around 1965. I'm pretty sure that set came with the steering wheel controllers though. The Sterling Moss "Mustang" version came with the thumb controllers.

If it is the set with the four cars, that is the first set I ever raced on when I was a kid @ 1967. It was my uncles. The rule was I had to put everything away exactly in the box after I used it. 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5970422533 

-Scott


----------



## wmachines (Jan 21, 2005)

Thats the box, exactly. But if you look at the bottom right corner of the box it shows the brand new controllers which are long and round with the button on top not the steering wheels.


I dont have the T-bird either. So that may be the missing car and the Mustang and Mako Corvette are extras.

regards Mark


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great set, hope you have the locks and pins too. Love that old aurora stuff.  rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I think those sets came out in the mid to late 60's. Bob Beers's guide has them listed with year of release. I'll check and post what I find later. Randy Okay I found Bob's book. Those sets were released from 1964 to 1969.


----------

